# Anyone else have high DHEA levels?



## Whitbit22

Before we conceived we knew I had a hormonal imbalance, but the doc wasnt quite sure (and still isnt) what it was. I have raised levels of DHEA and sometimes testosterone (it varies every test). And no, I don't have PCOS. The next step was a scan of my adrenal glands to rule out tumors, but I got pregnant so that was out. Then we were going to do some dexamethasone to try to bring the levels down. Well the pregnancy failed and I had my levels tested again about 4 days before the miscarriage, and they came back higher than ever in the 500s range. I think the upper 200s are normal. 

I'm just looking for anyone else who may have the same problem, and if so what was the treatment? I have been scouring the internet and have found that DHEA levels can contribute to miscarriage. Also the treatment of steroids shouldnt be taken in pregnancy, but have been used successfully where the benefits outweighed the risks. So I am really anxious to get the medicine so we can begin again, but I'm just not finding much info. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## LaurenM.

Ok so I know this was posted a long time ago, but this post was the only reason I joined BnB. I had elevated DHEAS levels and that's whats been determined to be my cause if infertility. Have you found anything out at all?!?


----------



## Whitbit22

LaurenM. said:


> Ok so I know this was posted a long time ago, but this post was the only reason I joined BnB. I had elevated DHEAS levels and that's whats been determined to be my cause if infertility. Have you found anything out at all?!?

Wow never thought I anyone would ever reply to this.. My endocrinologist tried metformin with me but I couldnt tolerate the gastrointestinal symptoms. He started me on Dexamethasone which lowered the levels. Within 3 months I was pregnant with a sticky baby this time. How long have you been trying? If you have any more questions feel free to ask!


----------



## Kaylattc

I have never even heard of this test. I wonder if this is my problem...


----------



## Whitbit22

One thing it can also lead to is high testosterone, mine was also elevated. This can cause excessive hair growth, most noticeable on the face.


----------



## Kaylattc

Well I have pcos so I don't know...


----------



## LaurenM.

Whitbit22 said:


> LaurenM. said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I know this was posted a long time ago, but this post was the only reason I joined BnB. I had elevated DHEAS levels and that's whats been determined to be my cause if infertility. Have you found anything out at all?!?
> 
> Wow never thought I anyone would ever reply to this.. My endocrinologist tried metformin with me but I couldnt tolerate the gastrointestinal symptoms. He started me on Dexamethasone which lowered the levels. Within 3 months I was pregnant with a sticky baby this time. How long have you been trying? If you have any more questions feel free to ask!Click to expand...

I went to the ER from the side effects of metformin. I felt like I couldn't move. It put me in the worlds worst mood and I would nod in and out. I couldn't take care of myself or my son. I stopped taking it...that's also how we found out about my high DHEAS. My gynocologist then referred me to a reporductive endocrinologist who totally dismissed my symptoms and std that my infertility was because I'm overweight (I'm about 25 lbs over weight, but I'd lost 50 and I'm still losing). I've got a drs appt this Thursday and I want her to retest my levels. Most I know with high DHEAS don't get AF or ovulate. I do. Regularly. I track my cycles with OPKs. I have been trying to conceive sinc january '10 on and off. By off I mean not trying to prevent it but not consciously trying. Your post gave me hope, as I don't have much anymore. What is dexamethasone and what levels did it lower? Thank you so much for responding


----------



## Whitbit22

LaurenM. said:


> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaurenM. said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I know this was posted a long time ago, but this post was the only reason I joined BnB. I had elevated DHEAS levels and that's whats been determined to be my cause if infertility. Have you found anything out at all?!?
> 
> Wow never thought I anyone would ever reply to this.. My endocrinologist tried metformin with me but I couldnt tolerate the gastrointestinal symptoms. He started me on Dexamethasone which lowered the levels. Within 3 months I was pregnant with a sticky baby this time. How long have you been trying? If you have any more questions feel free to ask!Click to expand...
> 
> I went to the ER from the side effects of metformin. I felt like I couldn't move. It put me in the worlds worst mood and I would nod in and out. I couldn't take care of myself or my son. I stopped taking it...that's also how we found out about my high DHEAS. My gynocologist then referred me to a reporductive endocrinologist who totally dismissed my symptoms and std that my infertility was because I'm overweight (I'm about 25 lbs over weight, but I'd lost 50 and I'm still losing). I've got a drs appt this Thursday and I want her to retest my levels. Most I know with high DHEAS don't get AF or ovulate. I do. Regularly. I track my cycles with OPKs. I have been trying to conceive sinc january '10 on and off. By off I mean not trying to prevent it but not consciously trying. Your post gave me hope, as I don't have much anymore. What is dexamethasone and what levels did it lower? Thank you so much for respondingClick to expand...

I'm so glad to hear my experience can make a difference with at least one other person! Dexamethasone is a steroid which will effectively lower DHEA/DHEAS and therefore also testosterone (since DHEA is converted into testosterone, if it is high it can make too much of it too) I didn't have any symptoms while on the meds at all. I was on .5mg. I also ovulated every single month, year after year with 28-31 day cycles. 

I also have another theory that with these hormone levels being out of whack, maybe it causes our eggs to not survive as long as typical eggs. You need to find out right when you ovulate- it could make a world of difference. I say this because after many months of taking my temperature, and checking cervical mucus to pinpoint ovulation, we got pregnant on the very day I ovulated (the only time we did it at all that cycle). However, this was on the medication which I firmly believe did it.

I never saw a Reproductive Endocrinologist, just a general Endo. I ended up seeing him more often than my gyn, since they just weren't figuring it out! I hope you can find someone who will prescribe it- it wouldn't hurt to suggest it. Good luck :)


----------



## LaurenM.

So much hope now. :) I've made a commitment to lose weight healthy and become as healthy as I can before June 4th which is my next endo appointment. I will then discuss this with her because I truly feel this is my answer. I just read a bunch more on this and how it's often an overlooked reason for infertility and how the drug u mentioned is doing wonders. Are you taking it while pregnant?


----------



## Whitbit22

LaurenM. said:


> So much hope now. :) I've made a commitment to lose weight healthy and become as healthy as I can before June 4th which is my next endo appointment. I will then discuss this with her because I truly feel this is my answer. I just read a bunch more on this and how it's often an overlooked reason for infertility and how the drug u mentioned is doing wonders. Are you taking it while pregnant?

I took it until 13 weeks, which I should have stopped before that since it is a class D drug, but the docs said stay on it. I was terrified if I stopped it I'd lose our baby. When I switched doctors he said he'd have never had me on it after my bfp.

Not much is known about the condition-- or if its even a condition. So I guess docs just don't know what to do..


----------



## LaurenM.

Did u have any side effects from it? The more I read about the drug the more nervous I get about taking it. And I'm sorry for all the replies lol


----------



## Whitbit22

LaurenM. said:


> Did u have any side effects from it? The more I read about the drug the more nervous I get about taking it. And I'm sorry for all the replies lol

Don't be, I am happy to help. I felt alone the whole time I was going through this nightmare. I couldn't find anyone else who had the same problem...

One word of advice: don't google it! The only side effect I had was a slightly lowered immune system which can be combated by good handwashing practices and try staying away from sick people. At first I had a little sleeplessness with the meds, but it went away after a week or two- I took them at night so that is probably why. Some people experience weight gain with steroids but I didn't. Maybe it was because I actually needed them for my hormones to regulate, I don't know.

If you truly need it to correct a hormonal imbalance, use it. I'm pretty sure that anything more than 3 months is considered long-term use and can increase your risk of needing a shot of cortisol if you are in a life-threatening car accident of some kind that causes massive bleeding (your body CAN stop making enough of its own cortisol with long term use) You can either wear a medic bracelet, or wean off it after three months and give your body a break and restart it after that. It freaked me out a little too when the doc told me about the risks of long term use but to me it was worth it if it would get me pregnant. I would also stop it as soon as possible with a pregnancy, because it is a class D drug. Like I said before I took it up to 13 weeks.

With this medicine it's important to wean off, not just stop abruptly. I broke my pills in half over several days and then in half again, a total of 14 days.


----------



## Mariposa1631

Hello I was reading over these post & decided to join the forum. I was also diagnosed with high DHEA as a result of having non classical congenital adrenal hyperplasia at the end of Jan. My current reproduction then prescribed 5mg prednisone taken in half twice a day(2.5). My levels were extremely high 3500 not sure what unit of measure this was, but yesterday I did receive good news, that my tests from Wednesday showed my levels are now down to 700. I'm still so anxious & wondering if this means I could be expecting soon. I go back to see the Dr. May 22 do until then I was told to do whatever I've been doing & not to eat after 6:30p when possible & walk 30 mins. After meals at least twice a day.


----------



## blueandpink

hi, my dhea levels are also high and ive been having problems conceiving. my doctor wasnt very helpful in that area, so im in the middle of searching for a new doctor. in the meantime, ive been trying natural remedies but didnt really click it could be because of my high levels of dhea that i could have problems conceiving. i read that its possible to reduce the levels by eating licorice, eating sugarless foods, lots of greens and omega3 food products. ill try it and see if it works. good luck.


----------



## LaurenM.

My doctor doesn't think it's an issue as mine aren't extremely elevated. He's proscribed me clomid supplement with estrogen and an ovidrel trigger shot, if my follies aren't big enough. I'd see a fertility specialist and consult with them.


----------



## Whitbit22

Mariposa1631 said:


> Hello I was reading over these post & decided to join the forum. I was also diagnosed with high DHEA as a result of having non classical congenital adrenal hyperplasia at the end of Jan. My current reproduction then prescribed 5mg prednisone taken in half twice a day(2.5). My levels were extremely high 3500 not sure what unit of measure this was, but yesterday I did receive good news, that my tests from Wednesday showed my levels are now down to 700. I'm still so anxious & wondering if this means I could be expecting soon. I go back to see the Dr. May 22 do until then I was told to do whatever I've been doing & not to eat after 6:30p when possible & walk 30 mins. After meals at least twice a day.

Welcome! When I joined this forum I could find virtually no info on high DHEA, I hope this has been a help. Good luck!



blueandpink said:


> hi, my dhea levels are also high and ive been having problems conceiving. my doctor wasnt very helpful in that area, so im in the middle of searching for a new doctor. in the meantime, ive been trying natural remedies but didnt really click it could be because of my high levels of dhea that i could have problems conceiving. i read that its possible to reduce the levels by eating licorice, eating sugarless foods, lots of greens and omega3 food products. ill try it and see if it works. good luck.

Have you seen an endocrinologist?



LaurenM. said:


> My doctor doesn't think it's an issue as mine aren't extremely elevated. He's proscribed me clomid supplement with estrogen and an ovidrel trigger shot, if my follies aren't big enough. I'd see a fertility specialist and consult with them.

My levels weren't very high either- only about 400-500 depending on when they were tested. I *believe* the norm is in the 300 range. I guess some people's reproductive systems have a delicate balance.. mine proved to be one of those.


----------



## LaurenM.

LaurenM. said:


> My doctor doesn't think it's an issue as mine aren't extremely elevated. He's proscribed me clomid supplement with estrogen and an ovidrel trigger shot, if my follies aren't big enough. I'd see a fertility specialist and consult with them.

My levels weren't very high either- only about 400-500 depending on when they were tested. I *believe* the norm is in the 300 range. I guess some people's reproductive systems have a delicate balance.. mine proved to be one of those.[/QUOTE]
You're right about the normal range I believe. If this cycle doesn't give us some results, we're going to talk to him more about my DHEAS levels. He tested my cortisol (AM levels) and they were normal, so he was basing his opinion off from that. I'm still going to see my RE in June, and make sure were doing everything we can. :)


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Hello, Ladies! :hi: I hope you won't mind me joining you. I usually post on the "Spouses With Low Sperm Count" and "Trying To Conceive Over 35" boards. I was happy to find your discussion about elevated DHEA-s levels.

I have been diagnosed with PCOS by other REs I have seen. (My sister, who is 19 years older than I am, was diagnosed with PCOS in 1975 by Dr. Robert Greenblatt. She had the classic case of PCOS. In 2005, she was diagnosed with Endometrial Cancer. She had a hysterectomy in 2007.) The RE my husband and I are seeing now, diagnosed me with Adult Growth Hormone Deficiency and a touch of PCOS.

Our RE has diagnosed my husband with high chloresterol and a testosterone level on the lower end of normal. My hubby also had a SA done which showed he had a low sperm count. He's had 4 SAs done now and has shown improvement with each one. We are still trying to get his morphology to improve.

Here are the results of DH's fourth semen analysis taken on March 16th &#8211;

PH &#8211; 8.1 - Normal 7.2 to 8.0
Volume 2.1 &#8211; Normal 1 to 6 ml
Concentration &#8211; 42.0 &#8211; Normal greater than 20 million
Motility (%) &#8211; 60 &#8211; Normal greater than 50%
Progression &#8211; Normal greater than 25% A or 50 % A+B
A= Rapid Progression = 25
B= Slow or Sluggish = 25
C= Non-Progression = 10
D= Non-Motile = 40
Morphology (by Krueger strict criteria*) *Very poor fertilization may occur with less than 5% normal forms &#8211; 2%
Total Motile Sperm &#8211; 53.0 &#8211; Normal greater than 20 million
Liquefied within 30 minutes &#8211; yes
Viscosity &#8211; Normal
Appearance &#8211; Normal
Cell Debris &#8211; Yes
Cell Clumps &#8211; Yes
Agglutination &#8211; None
Comment: Poor Morphology

Here are the results of the first semen analysis taken on June 1, 2011 &#8211;

PH &#8211; 8.3 - Normal 7.2 to 8.0
Volume 2.0 &#8211; Normal 1 to 6 ml
Concentration &#8211; 6.0 &#8211; Normal greater than 20 million
Motility (%) &#8211; 50 &#8211; Normal greater than 50%
Progression &#8211; Normal greater than 25% A or 50 % A+B
A= Rapid Progression = 10
B= Slow or Sluggish = 30
C= Non-Progression = 10
D= Non-Motile = 50
Morphology (by Krueger strict criteria*) *Very poor fertilization may occur with less than 5% normal forms &#8211; 4%
Total Motile Sperm &#8211; 6.0 &#8211; Normal greater than 20 million
Liquefied within 30 minutes &#8211; yes
Viscosity &#8211; Normal
Appearance &#8211; Less Opaque
Cell Debris &#8211; No
Cell Clumps &#8211; No
Agglutination &#8211; None
Comment: Oligozoospermia

Here are the results of the second semen analysis taken on July 15, 2011 &#8211;

PH &#8211; 8.0 - Normal 7.2 to 8.0
Volume 2.0 &#8211; Normal 1 to 6 ml
Concentration &#8211; 10.0 &#8211; Normal greater than 20 million
Motility (%) &#8211; 41 &#8211; Normal greater than 50%
Progression &#8211; Normal greater than 25% A or 50 % A+B
A= Rapid Progression = 10
B= Slow or Sluggish = 22
C= Non-Progression = 9
D= Non-Motile = 59
Morphology (by Krueger strict criteria*) *Very poor fertilization may occur with less than 5% normal forms &#8211; 2%
Total Motile Sperm &#8211; 8.0 &#8211; Normal greater than 20 million
Liquefied within 30 minutes &#8211; yes
Viscosity &#8211; Normal
Appearance &#8211; Normal
Cell Debris &#8211; No
Cell Clumps &#8211; No
Agglutination &#8211; None

Here are the results of DH's third semen analysis taken on November 15, 2011 &#8211;

PH &#8211; 8.0 - Normal 7.2 to 8.0
Volume 2.5 &#8211; Normal 1 to 6 ml
Concentration &#8211; 19.0 &#8211; Normal greater than 20 million
Motility (%) &#8211; 58 &#8211; Normal greater than 50%
Progression &#8211; Normal greater than 25% A or 50 % A+B
A= Rapid Progression = 26
B= Slow or Sluggish = 21
C= Non-Progression = 11
D= Non-Motile = 42
Morphology (by Krueger strict criteria*) *Very poor fertilization may occur with less than 5% normal forms &#8211; 3%
Total Motile Sperm &#8211; 28.0 &#8211; Normal greater than 20 million
Liquefied within 30 minutes &#8211; yes
Viscosity &#8211; Normal
Appearance &#8211; Less Opaque
Cell Debris &#8211; No
Cell Clumps &#8211; No
Agglutination &#8211; None

During my June 6th appointment, our RE ordered blood work and discussed plans with me for an ultrasound soon. Here&#8217;s what happened.

I went to my appointment nervous but determined that I was going to convince him to go through with the ultrasound he mentioned in December. One of my biggest problems is that I know what I need to say and that I need to be assertive, but I&#8217;m used to being soft spoken and following orders. I sat there practicing what I wanted to say and praying that I would be able to say it when the time came.

After he came in and been in the room for a couple of minutes, I decided I should start telling him what was on my mind. Suddenly, flashing through my mind was my post on the Trying To Conceive Over 35 board mentioning my often having brown blood periods in recent years and Grey Eye&#8217;s answer asking me if I had ever mentioned this to my doctor. I realized that this was something I did very much want to tell him about and had almost forgotten it.

Right then, I brought it up. He was interested. It was then that he ordered blood work and a pregnancy test. He said that if he determined that I wasn&#8217;t ovulating, we would begin medication. Then he went on to ask when my next period would start because he would order a sonogram done a week after my period starts.

WOW! All this only because Grey Eyes prompted me to tell him about the brown blood, and I had never thought too much about it.

He wanted to see me in a week. I made an appointment for June 15th. He wanted me to have blood work done on June 8th.

On June 8th, after my hubby&#8217;s graduation program and reception for his internship, I went to have my blood drawn.

I was still using the ovulation strips for a few more days. I finally saw the second line and it stayed there for a couple more days of testing but never darkened.

I went back yesterday, June 15th, for my follow-up appointment. I was still anxious because I wasn&#8217;t sure if our RE was going to change his mind about what we had talked about the week before. Thankfully, he hadn&#8217;t.

My DH was with me for yesterday&#8217;s appointment. (He was working at his internship last week.)

Our RE came in and told us my results which still have us shook up and really worried my DH. I felt so bad for my hubby.

Our RE said that I&#8217;m not ovulating and my DHEA-S and Prolactin was high. (Although later as my hubby and I were looking back over my test results, we noticed that my Prolactin level was listed as in range. I&#8217;m going to post my lab results for you to see.) He was prescribing 3 medications for me. One was Decadron or Dexamethasone 0.5 MG tablet to lower my DHEA-S level. The second medicine was Parlodel or Bromocriptine to lower the Prolactin level. I can&#8217;t remember how many milligrams he prescribed. I think it was 2.5? The pharmacy wouldn&#8217;t have it available for me until Monday afternoon after 4:00. Of course the third pill was Clomid. I&#8217;m supposed to start taking it on the 5th day of my period and take it for 5 days.

The day I start my period, I&#8217;m to call our RE as soon as possible, so he can set up an appointment for me to have the ultrasound to check my tubes. I should have started my period either this past Saturday or someday through the 19th if it stays on schedule.

Here are my blood work results &#8211;

DHEA-S 334.3 High Ref. Range 45.0-270.0
BHCG-Serum Ql Negative Ref. Range Negative
Prolactin 17.41 Ref. Range 2.8-29.90
Progesterone 0.45
Interpretive Data: Normal menstruating females:
Mid-Follicular phase 0.31-1.52
Mid-Luteal phase 5.16-18.56
Testosterone, Total 64.7 High Ref. Range 11.0-56.0
Testosterone, Free 15.4 High Ref. Range 1.3-9.2
Sex Hormone Binding Globulin 19.7 Low Ref. Range 30.0-135.0

I talked to our RE about my adrenal level. I told him that when I was seeing another RE, she was very concerned about my DHEA-S level. Concerned enough to have me take a CAT Scan to check for tumors. The test was negative.

So far, I don&#8217;t have another appointment with our RE. Waiting until my period begins to get the ultrasound set up.

Our RE did bring up that he would probably want to do an insemination once we get things under control. I keep praying that we can still conceive naturally.

I took my first Decadron or Dexamethasone Friday night with supper.


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi GeorgiaBelle! Glad you are getting some answers :)

How many months are you going to wait for the medication to try and work before you try for insemination, or is that an option with the SA? If the meds get you ovulating maybe you won't have to! FX'd :)

My Endo also referenced a CAT scan I had done the previous year to check for tumors. Funny how you never hear of things like that...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Hi, Whitbit22! :wave: Thank you for welcoming me to the board. 

Right now, my period finally started on Wednesday and I called my RE's office to let them know. I'm supposed to have an ultrasound on Tuesday morning, June 26th. Right now, I'm working on getting my RE to understand that his office needs to call the radiology department to give them the date and time of the appointment I made with his office. I think he believes that because I work on the medical university's campus, I can just go over and tell them to do the ultrasound. :dohh:


----------



## LaurenM.

Good luck at your u/s today! Let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

LaurenM,

Hi! :hi: Unfortunately, the doctor's office neglected to call in the order to the radiology department, so I wasn't able to get the ultrasound done today. I'm scheduled now for Friday, June 29th at 8:30am. :growlmad:

I'll be sure to let you know how the procedure goes and the results as soon as I get them. 

Thank you for thinking about me! :flower:


----------



## mrs_camp

When I was 20, I went to an endocronologist after my dermatologist found I had elevated DHEA levels from some bloodwork I had done. I saw the endocronologist for a few years and we tried several different things. My DHEA levels kept going up instead of down. And honestly, I don't think that I was taking the meds like I should have been so that could have been the reason. I had a CT scan and there was no evidence of PCOS. But I do remember him telling me that I could have trouble getting pregnant. 

I am now 25 and TTC. Now, the only thing going through my mind is that I could have trouble getting pregnant. We have been trying for 7 months. I know they want you to wait a year before starting fertlilty treatment at your obgyn but I decided to go ahead andget my records from the endo and make an appointment with my OBGYN to see if there was anything I needed to be concerned about or if I needed to go ahead and start with meds.

I read through my endo records and I saw that as a diagnosis he used, a form of congenital adrenal hyperplasia. I am seeing the OBGYN November 7th. 

I feel like my friends and family think that I am crazy. They keep saying that it takes time to get pregnant. But my thing is, I am NOT going to OBGYN because I'm not pregnant yet. I am going because I am concerned something may be wrong because of what my endo told me. What do you all think?? Am I doing the right thing??


----------



## JulieJxn13

Hi, I have previously had trouble getting pregnant. I was diagnosed with PCOS and also was very heavy. we tried some different meds for a while, but then stopped and I decided I needed to get healthy first. I have always fought with my weight and could never get it under control so I ended up having a gastric bypass with great success. We are now back TTC again and I have a new Dr that seems to want to actually help us. We ran all my levels again since I had told her about the issues in the past, and also found that my DHEAs were high. Testosterone was finally normal as were my blood sugars. I guess with PCOS it messes up with proper ovulation so she told me to try the ovulation test strips (which I am using) and that if in 4-6 months we still aren't pregnant then we will try some medications like metformin again (I was in it before because of my blood sugars and to try to help with pregnancy) I have also been doing some research on vitamins that can help and am now taking omea 3 fish oils, Maca Energy daily. I've been trying to take chaste berry but it's really nasty and hard to keep myself from gaging forever. I have been trying to find out to lower my DHEAs and this is probably the most helpful page Ive found. Thank you for sharing your info, but it seems to have stopped.... have you had success with getting pregnant?????


----------



## JulieJxn13

I am kinda in the same boat. I'm 30 and since I was fighting with not getting pregnant before I'm all over going to the dr and a specialist, even though it's only been 2 months... so you're farther along in the trying process... and as far as your family... I get it... I think it's hard if they never had trouble with this....


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi :wave:

We did have success with getting pregnant on the Dexamethasone. I went off after 13 weeks of pregnancy. I haven't had my levels tested in two years and I havent taken anymore steroids either, and just found out we are expecting number 2. I have been taking flaxseed oil longterm. 

Have you been monitoring any fertility signs such as cervical position or cervical mucus? In the end this is how I could always tell I was ovulating. Have you gotten any positive strips?
I would like to see if any of the other ladies have any updates in this thread as well.


----------



## natty1980

I need to thank you all so much for your posts. I'm 33 and am going through something similar to your stories. About 8 months ago I was told I had high blood pressure and my doctor took me off Yasmin and put me on Alesse due to risks with HBP and Yasmin. I went to the gym regularly and lowered my blood pressure, however I never got my period after being on Alesse. I was always like clockwork on Yasmin but I haven't got my period since. After 3 months of no period my doctor did some bloodwork and ruled out PCOS. All my levels were normal except for the elevated DHEAs. She told us to keep TTC as she said it could happen at any time. I have had an MRI, CT Scan, UltraSound to look for blockages in my pituitary and adrenal glands that could be causing my ammenorrhea and all results come back clear. I have an appointment with my endocronologist next week and I'm hoping to hear something that will kickstart my ovulation so we can become pregnant. 

I have been ammenoric for 8 months now. Anyone experience this and had success in getting pregnant?


----------



## Whitbit22

Another thing we did was a major diet change. Cut out as much processed foods as possible, and eat whole fruits and vegetables, and lean meats. We also quit using harmful chemicals like laundry detergent and SLS containing soaps. We now use ECOS laundry soap (detergent free) and dr. Bronners pure castile soaps.

If you get a chance, get The Hormone Deception. This book was a huge eye opener for me and chemicals really can cause hormone disorders.


----------



## kimneedsababy

Hello everyone. I am Kim. Thank you so much whitbit22 for this thread as there is very less information about high dheas levels and steroids prescription for ovulation and pregnancy. I was diagoned with pcos since I was 27( now 30). My dheas levels were also elevated but was on metaformin on and off. I recently met an RE who suggested a cycle of clomid/iui. He also prescribed me dexamethasone 0.5 mg. Though I wasn't sure earlier but this thread def. shows that it ain't uncommon. I have one question. Did you take dexamethasone and tried to be pregnant at the same time or were you on that pill for some time, retested your dheas levels and then tried to conceive. You see my doc has suggested a cycle of clomid right away and I am not sure if I should wait for my dheas levels to get normal. Also Gabrielle, you did mention your Re prescribed clomid and dexamethasone together just like mine. Did you start with clomid around the same time as dexamethasone too.
Any advice is appreciated.

thanks
K.


----------



## Califog

Hello! I learned that I had an imbalance at 15, I have taken birth control as a solution. Except for a brief stint in college when I stopped taking the pill and paid the price for doing so. At that time I learned that I had high DHEA.

We have started to discuss trying to have a baby, I'm 35 and still on the pill. My obgyn says I should try the minute I get off the pill. But doesn't the pill stay in your system and needs time to leave your body in order to even get pregnant? I'm sure I'll just have to take dexa...stuff, but just curious about anyone else's transition from the pill, how quickly the levels got out of control again?

Luckily, the levels were never through the roof but I had some serious issues whenever I was not on the pill.


----------



## Amyc2331

Whitbit22 said:


> Before we conceived we knew I had a hormonal imbalance, but the doc wasnt quite sure (and still isnt) what it was. I have raised levels of DHEA and sometimes testosterone (it varies every test). And no, I don't have PCOS. The next step was a scan of my adrenal glands to rule out tumors, but I got pregnant so that was out. Then we were going to do some dexamethasone to try to bring the levels down. Well the pregnancy failed and I had my levels tested again about 4 days before the miscarriage, and they came back higher than ever in the 500s range. I think the upper 200s are normal.
> 
> I'm just looking for anyone else who may have the same problem, and if so what was the treatment? I have been scouring the internet and have found that DHEA levels can contribute to miscarriage. Also the treatment of steroids shouldnt be taken in pregnancy, but have been used successfully where the benefits outweighed the risks. So I am really anxious to get the medicine so we can begin again, but I'm just not finding much info. Any help is appreciated.

I know this is almost a decade old but if the OP sees this can you please send me a message!!!! :(


----------

